# So. Jetty...Shoulda been ner tomorrow



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

It was a bit too scary for me & Cooper to attempt to make all the different water crossings. Another day skunked. We fished other places, but the wind and water clarity or lack of was too much.








limp lines


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

*No Cause for Alarm*

My boy appears to be out in the middle of the jetties (far from shore). But he was only about 6' from where the sand and the jetty come together at he very base of the jetty.
I've posted a couple of more pictures for confirmation, although he won't be standing on the jetty slab, he's would be to the right of the 1st picture. 
This is the second time I have taken him there, and so far he has never been past the 1st void, due to high water or rough water.
I love that boy too much to put him in any remotely dangerous situation.
Sorry for how it may have appeared. Looks are deceiving.


----------

